# Taschenrechner über cmd



## Knizz (20. Sep 2009)

Ich will einen Taschenrechner programmieren und über cmd öffnen usw.
Leider hat die Suchfunktion mir nichts gebracht und ich weiß nicht, wie ich weiter machen soll.
Man soll die kilometerzahl und das Tankvolumen angeben können und dann soll der durschnittsverbauch ausgerechnet werden.
Bis jetzt siehts bei mir so aus:

public class Dverbrauch
{
 public static void main(String[] args)
 { 
  float km;
  float tankv;
  float verbrauch;

  Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
  String name = eingabe.next();
 }
}

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Sep 2009)

Und was ist jetzt dein Problem?

Beispiel:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/55924-zahlenraten.html

EDIT:
oder hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/66734-sparbuch.html


----------



## Knizz (20. Sep 2009)

Also man gibt das Volumen von dem Tank ein und wie viel Kilometer man gefahren ist. Und dann soll das Programm ausrechnen, was der durschnittsverbrauch ist.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Sep 2009)

verbrauch / kilometer?
zB
10 Liter / 75 km =  0.13 L/km =  13.3 Liter auf 100km


----------



## Knizz (20. Sep 2009)

ja genau, aber ich weiß halt nicht wie ich das programmiere, sodass man tankvolumen und kilometerzahl eingibt und dann der durschnittsverbrauch rauskommt


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Sep 2009)

ach...

```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Foo {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
		System.out.println("KM: ");
		int km = scanner.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Verbrauch: ");
		int use = scanner.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Verbrauch auf 100 Kilometer: " + (double) use / km
				* 100 + " l/km");
	}
}
```


----------



## dayaftereh (20. Sep 2009)

Mist "Der Müde Joe" war schneller! ich würde es auch so machen!


----------



## Knizz (20. Sep 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe.
Kann ich da jetzt auch meine Kilometerzahl angeben, weil ich möchte ja den Durschnittsverbrauch auf den angegebenen Kilometern haben.


----------



## Knizz (20. Sep 2009)

ok habs hinbekommen

Vielen Danke

-closed-


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Sep 2009)

>weil ich möchte ja den Durschnittsverbrauch auf den angegebenen Kilometern haben. 

Hä?

na wenn du 1 Liter auf 10 km brauchst, dann braucht du Durchschnittlich 1 Liter auf 10 km.
wenn du 5 Liter auf 20km brauchst, dann brauchst du Durchschnittlich 5 Liter auf 20 km.


----------

